# ♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭ ♮ Happy Birthday to you... IWantHealthyHair67  ♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭ ♮



## Laela (Sep 5, 2012)

@Iwanthealthyhair67,

Awww..  I'm a day late, but... 

Wishing you God's best as you celebrate your birthday this week!!!  

You are indeed _BLESSED!_


----------



## drmuffin (Sep 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday!! Birthday twins!


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you ladies!!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67

_ Happy Birthday to the Most Beautiful Woman of God on the Islands..._


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2012)

Your Birthday Flowers:




​[/IMG]


----------



## Galadriel (Sep 5, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Nice Lady (Sep 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday! Yes, to a September baby!


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday Iwanthealthyhair67!!!


----------



## menina (Sep 5, 2012)

happy birthday!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 5, 2012)

Awwww....I'm so sorry I missed your birthday...Happy Birthday!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Awwww....I'm so sorry I missed your birthday...Happy Birthday!



Delicious.... Delights.   Yummie, Yummie.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 5, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Delicious.... Delights.   Yummie, Yummie.


I've got some nerve putting yummy pics in right after a fast...shows you where my mind is!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I've got some nerve putting yummy pics in right after a fast...shows you where my mind is!





It's a birthday celebration for 'Healthy Hair'... enjoy.


----------



## Laela (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice & Wavy ... that's a Large gift bag of goodies..


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 5, 2012)

Laela said:


> @Nice & Wavy ... that's a Large gift bag of goodies..


...I know.  I do that for real too...I love to bake my stuff!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2012)

Laela said:


> Nice & Wavy ... that's a Large gift bag of goodies..





Nice & Wavy said:


> ...I know.  I do that for real too...I love to bake my stuff!



Nice & Wavy and Laela...

You forgot the 'Ben & Jerry's ice cream (coffee heath bar crunch)....  :blush3:


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ladies thank you all for your birthday wishes, many blessings to you as well...


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Sep 6, 2012)

As per the new ruling of Pastor Harvey, I am giving you a gift that you can enjoy 90 days from now.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 6, 2012)

hanna_light said:


> As per the new ruling of Pastor Harvey, I am giving you a gift that you can enjoy 90 days from now.



:rofl3:   


Jesus, Mary and Joseph... forgive our sins...  

  

hanna_light... you are not right.    

I'm reading your post with my eyes 'closed'


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 6, 2012)

Shimmie,

I'm trying to respond to hanna_light 's post with my eyes closed...

put some clothes on dem half nekked mens


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 6, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie,
> 
> I'm trying to respond to hanna_light 's post with my eyes closed...
> 
> put some clothes on dem half nekked mens





I know... right?   It's been long past 90-days and my eyes keep wanting to look, but I have them squeezed real tight.

Iwanthealthyhair67  and hanna_light 

Do I have any 'typos' .....  I'm scared to look.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 6, 2012)

me too but, I'm happy to say that I'm not attracted to any of them, if I was sadly, my flesh might have been tempted to ogle them ... 



Shimmie said:


> I know... right?* It's been long past 90-days* and my eyes keep wanting to look, but I have them squeezed real tight.
> 
> @Iwanthealthyhair67 and @hanna_light
> 
> Do I have any 'typos' ..... I'm scared to look.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Sep 6, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 & Shimmie

90-day cookie timeline 







Beginning of 90 day journey 








Day 4 








Day 6 








Day 9 I couldn't keep my hands out the cookie jar









Day  10


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 6, 2012)

yes the cookies with the glass of milk, that's what I want...


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 6, 2012)

hanna_light said:


> Iwanthealthyhair67 & Shimmie
> 
> 90-day cookie timeline
> 
> ...



  Hilarious....   

I love chocolate chunk chip cookies with hazelnut flavored DECAF coffee


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 6, 2012)

Happy belated birthday!! Sorry I missed it.


----------



## Laela (Sep 6, 2012)

Awww..Shimmie, I'm more a Bruster's kinda girl... chocolate pecan... or carmel chocolate cashew, thank you!




Shimmie said:


> @Nice & Wavy and @Laela...
> 
> You forgot the 'Ben & Jerry's ice cream (coffee heath bar crunch)....  :blush3:


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 6, 2012)

Laela said:


> Awww..Shimmie, I'm more a Bruster's kinda girl... chocolate pecan... or carmel chocolate cashew, thank you!



Ooooo, we love Bruster's too.   In Jax, we almost 'live' there.  (almost ).   I love the coffee flavors with the chocolate chunks.  

These are my favs at Brusters:   

•Coffee Break - Caffeinated Coffee Ice Cream with Chocolate Fudge, Almonds

•Coffee Chocolate Chip - Caffeinated Coffee Ice Cream with Chocolate Flakes

•Coffee Ripple - Caffeinated Coffee Ice Cream with Chocolate Fudge

•Coffee Toffee - Caffeinated Coffee Ice Cream with Chocolate Covered Toffee

Coffee Ice Cream is #1 my favorite flavor...but it has to have chocolate chips and / or almonds with it.


----------

